# TPO Ab question



## jmdkan (Jun 26, 2014)

If blood test for TPO Ab result is 14 and range is 0-34 does it mean that Hashimotos was present at one time ? Or does everyone have these in the normal range ? They are not mine but I was curious .....Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Anti-microsomal Antibodies- TPO Ab
Negative test is normal; you should not have any of these antibodies. The healthy person does have a low titer of TPO.

Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Alternative NamesThyroid antimicrosomal antibody; Antimicrosomal antibody; Microsomal antibody; Thyroid peroxidase antibody; TPOAb

A negative test is normal
http://www.ucsfhealth.org/tests/003556.html

The patient should have a little bit of TPO but no TPO Ab.

Information furnished above.


----------



## Morgan (Nov 6, 2014)

redacted. thread jacking


----------



## jmdkan (Jun 26, 2014)

So I just double checked my Brothers Lab results. It says THYROID PEROXIDASE (TPO) Ab Result : 14 Range 0-34

I guess I am confused a little . I thought if you had any antibody it means that you have autoimmune disease. So wouldn't a person with no issues ever have Zero ??? Zero I would think would be normal ?

Sorry just trying to understand

Thanks


----------

